# Ipad wifi+3G en Inde du sud



## fcroca (28 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Est-il possible d'acheter une puce et une connexion 3G prépayée en Inde (sud) pour un ipad ? 
J'ai tenté une recherche sur Airtel et Vodafone Inde, mais sans succès à cette heure ...
Merci de votre réponse !


----------



## GJoseph (9 Octobre 2010)

Je ne pense pas qu'à l'heure actuelle tu puisses te connecter en 3G en Inde (que ce soit dans le Sud ou dans le Nord...). Le réseau 3G y est encore peu étendu, même dans les grandes villes, hormis peut-être Delhi et son district. De plus, je pense qu'il faudra attendre encore quelques mois pour que l'iPad pénètre le marché indien, et donc que des solutions soient proposées par AirTel ou d'autres opérateurs locaux. J'aimerai aussi pouvoir emporter mon iPad en Inde un jour...


----------



## fcroca (14 Octobre 2010)

Merci de ta réponse !


----------

